# Tahiti, Club de Soleil, or Tahiti Village?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 15, 2007)

I started a thread last week about our September Vegas trip; we've now decided on a 7-night stay from Wed-Wed.

I just got a call from II that she can "see" Wed-Wed 2-BR at:

Tahiti 
Club de Soleil and 
Tahiti Village

I have listed them in order of proximity to the "Strip"---but that is not necessarily a MAJOR factor for us.

I've read the TUG reviews, and it still seems to be a toss-up, with perhaps Tahiti Village slightly best (?)


Can any Vegas-educated TUGgers rate these in order of 
#1, #2 and #3? (without weighing how near the strip)

Would it be:
#1 Tahiti Village
#2 Club de Soleil  and 
#3 Tahiti

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2007)

There is heavy construction going on at Tahiti Village and it's in the flight path ov McCarran airport but it's still the one I'd go with. It's on LV Blv but it's either 2 or 3 miles south of Mandalay Bay, which is considered the south end of the "strip." These are new buildings and not appartment conversions (I think both Tahiti and Club De Soliel are conversions). There is a Food for Less about a mile or two south and South Point Casino that is very nice maybe 3 miles south of the resort. From what I've toured with Consolidated Tahiti Village has the nicest of the three as far as units. There also putting in what appears to be two restaurants, one of which is a Denny's. The other is somethng like Tahiti Joe's or something to that affect.

IMO, I'd ranK: them:
Tahiti Village
Tahiti
Club De Soliel

I believe that's also from newest to oldest. I can't say whether or not you'll see a lot of difference between any of them. If the possiblity of constructin noise distrubing you sleep is an issue then Tahiti Village may not be the place for you.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 16, 2007)

hmmm, I'm not sure Lynne, who is a light sleeper, will want to stay at Tahiti Village.

Well, we could bring a white-noise machine----how high will we have to turn it up to drown out the noise???!!!  (HaHa!)

Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 16, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> hmmm, I'm not sure Lynne, who is a light sleeper, will want to stay at Tahiti Village.
> 
> Well, we could bring a white-noise machine----how high will we have to turn it up to drown out the noise???!!!  (HaHa!)
> 
> Pat



Then I'd definately skip Tahiti Village. Not only is there construction noise but you're also in the flight path for McCarran airport. I'm not sure the newer rooms would be worth the noise. Especially since I'm not certain just how soundproof the units have been made.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok TUGgers---- (for those following along not named Doug---LOL)

Tahiti    or 

Club de Soleil   ??

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## cluemeister (Mar 16, 2007)

I have stayed at neither, but when I was looking to rent three years ago in Vegas, I mentioned both resort's addresses to my brother who lives in LV.  He said that Club de Soleil would be a better neighborhood, even though it's a little further from the strip.


----------

